# he wasn't the one i had tied up, But he will do.



## stihl sawing (Oct 18, 2009)

7:30 Saturday morning, He's all i seen. Not the biggest in the world but i'll take him with a smile.


----------



## tjbier (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice one! That's a shooter andyday!!!
+ it's better than anything iv'e seen!


----------



## slinger (Oct 18, 2009)

So what the story?

Bow kill? how far?

Attacked by mountain lions??


----------



## John Ellison (Oct 18, 2009)

Looks good to me! I was hoping one would wander into my yard today but no such luck.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 18, 2009)

slinger said:


> So what the story?
> 
> Bow kill? how far?
> 
> Attacked by mountain lions??


Shot him about 75 yards with a 50 cal knight t-bolt muzzeloader. He gave me an easy shot, plenty of time.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Oct 18, 2009)

John Ellison said:


> Looks good to me! I was hoping one would wander into my yard today but no such luck.



Normally we have a few does & fawns that pass through our yard daily, but now that the season is open they are _nowhere_ to be seen. They are laying low!


.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Oct 18, 2009)

Congrats...I'd have been shooting as well.


----------



## Iska3 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Way to Go!!*



stihl sawing said:


> Shot him about 75 yards with a 50 cal knight t-bolt muzzeloader. He gave me an easy shot, plenty of time.



Way to Go!!! Nothing wrong with that one for sure. 75 yds with the Knight. You said you were going to do it. You forgot to smile in the pics. Nice Job!! 

Thanks,


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 18, 2009)

Did we influence you in picking that title?


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 18, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> Did we influence you in picking that title?


Yes, I was bragging about having a ten point tied up in the 5 word thread.


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 18, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Yes, I was bragging about having a ten point tied up in the 5 word thread.



LOL, i saw


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 18, 2009)

Iska3 said:


> Way to Go!!! Nothing wrong with that one for sure. 75 yds with the Knight. You said you were going to do it. You forgot to smile in the pics.  Nice Job!!
> 
> Thanks,


Yeah I was too sleepy to smile. My eyes are drooping from no sleep and i needed a bath BAD.lol I will be hittin the sack early tonight.


----------



## stihlhead (Oct 18, 2009)

*Congrats!*

Nice buck! Add it to the buck pole if ya would.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 18, 2009)

stihlhead said:


> Nice buck! Add it to the buck pole if ya would.


Ok, Will do.


----------



## slinger (Oct 18, 2009)

I'd be happy with that one too...

Our firearm season isn't until Nov. 20th. I've got my brother in law from Mephis and his buddy from east Arkansas comin up for opening day


----------

